# Breeding Vitalius velutinus



## RobertoMello (May 22, 2005)

last week i put them together to watch some porn! uihauiha
sorry about the english! im brazilian!

Vitalius vekutinus































gotcha!
uhauihiauhiaha
the male suvived!
lets wait the cocoon!


----------



## ink_scorpion (May 22, 2005)

Congrats, Roberto. They look like a lovely couple. I wish you much success!


----------



## Mark (May 23, 2005)

Very nice T! 
Good luck!


----------



## Joe1968 (May 23, 2005)

yup very nice T, quite rare too.


----------



## manville (May 23, 2005)

good luck on it!!!!


----------



## RobertoMello (May 23, 2005)

*heheh*

ill send you some slings if i have succes


----------



## pirika (May 23, 2005)

Congrats guy hehe...good luck

na nossa lingua, Boa sorte rapa, boa sorte...hehe lings de soroca pra nós


----------



## RobertoMello (May 24, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks pirika, soon we´ll have a lot of slings to take care of!

how much people pay for slings of this sp ? do anyone know ?


----------



## baboons24 (May 25, 2005)

very nice, do they put off a large offspring?


----------



## Dephiax (May 25, 2005)

Good luck  Hope you get a good result


----------



## RobertoMello (May 25, 2005)

yes... a large quantity!


----------



## SpAcE (May 25, 2005)

*hey bob!!*

thats the way...more and more lings for us 

em portugues:

eh isso ae...mais e mais lings pra nos


----------

